# Theraband Black - 12mm Lead



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi guys. I just picked up some theraband black and want to make some FAST bands! I understand it doesn't last so long but i'm hunting with it and want the most zip for my buck!
Can anybody recommend the best/most efficent bands sizes and tapers for 12mm lead. I'm drawing to my ear which is 28 inches.
Many thanks fellas.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm thinking around 30 to 20mm, triple layer cut approx 140mm long. Add a bit extra to length for tying.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thinner cuts ie blue, black downwards are very fast, BUT lag torque or pulling power.. so longer cuts are needed to excellerate heavier amo, that and obviously layers.. straight cuts tied well shouldn't last too much less than gold, slightly but not heaps.. I would suggest if serious about hunting with this ammo and band a behind the ear draw at least with aprox 35mm fork end to 20mmw pouch taper by 2 layers at a tied length of 9inch give or take considering your wingspan..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok just noticed your short draw..so you could widen the fork end cut, and fold-tie,but id extend me draw







all the best..


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Cheers guys.
I cut some earlier just to try out the black band. I just guessed at 28 - 14mm taper and triple bands, length was 20cm. Shot a few 12mm lead through the chrony and got 189fps. I can't remember the weight now but worked it out to around 14ft/lbs.
What are the pros/cons with wider eg 35 - 20 mm double bands compared to the 28 - 14mm triples I used?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

i know the wider it is at the pouch end the longer it will last, learned that from the butterfly bands to 'Torsten specs. Ive got some latex bands coming next week all being well, we'll have to have a mess around with those


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I'l cut some and we can have a look what there like over the weekend


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm curious as to how this performs, I relegate my use of it up to 9mm lead.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Valerie, seeing as you have access to a chrony and there are not that many people who use Thera Black for hunting, you are in a great position to provide some great feedback and data to the community.

Start experimenting with different sized cuts, single, double, triple layers ect and post your results and speeds. I know a lot of people would find this very helpful.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Valerie, seeing as you have access to a chrony and there are not that many people who use Thera Black for hunting, you are in a great position to provide some great feedback and data to the community.
> 
> Start experimenting with different sized cuts, single, double, triple layers ect and post your results and speeds. I know a lot of people would find this very helpful.


It is something that's on the cards, I have different tapers and sizes cut, with the intention of going to Valkerie's workshop to do just that. Its just 120 mile distance away


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I used TBB and started with a 28” draw. I’ve since worked up to 33” and with each increment of increased draw I noticed increased power. You might want to work on that. As for TBB I used 4 ply cut 2.9mm x 1.4mm x 8.5”. I think the mounted length was about 7.75” and could be shortened more if memory serves me. That gave a 16.5 # pull at 28”, and 17.7# draw at 31”. I clocked it when using a 31” pull and got an average of 164.6 fps giving 10.4 fpe with .50 cal. lead balls. I liked the set up and felt that I got reasonable life, maybe something approaching 200 shots with the longer draw.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love TBB ... it is cheap and FAST


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

valkerie said:


> Cheers guys.
> I cut some earlier just to try out the black band. I just guessed at 28 - 14mm taper and triple bands, length was 20cm. Shot a few 12mm lead through the chrony and got 189fps. I can't remember the weight now but worked it out to around 14ft/lbs.
> What are the pros/cons with wider eg 35 - 20 mm double bands compared to the 28 - 14mm triples I used?


I try to think of it this way.. fork end relates to the power, so a wider cut has more torque to get the ball moving, but the pouch end plays more of a part in top velocity, so thinner cuts stretch harder and produce more speed as the shot passes the forks..
So its a matter of your strength, wing span or draw length to find the right cut.. all the best mate


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I really like the idea of large heavy bullets and thin fast rubber. This rubber is usually associated with light ammo and I suspect this is wrongfully so. Soon, I too will have heavier ammo to work with.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

After reading Bullseyeben! post I found a set of bands as mentioned in my post above that had broken at the pouch. I recut them and 29mm x 14mm x 7.00". The set measured 6 1/8" from edge of pouch. There was a marked increase in power and my schedule allowed me to test them today instead of tomorrow as planned. I spent yesterday just playing and enjoying the set.

Today I clocked it with .50 cal. lead, .38 cal. lead and steel. The first .50 clocked at 186 fps, a bit disappointing as I was estimating 200 fps. On loading the second ball I noticed a small tear in a rubber. It was old rubber and worn out and I figured the set would be giving lower readings. Oh well, I had my fun with it the day before. So I took the good set that I had been using for about 200 shots back on after trimming to 6 1/8" from edge of pouch.

.50 cal. lead averaged 199 fps and gave 15.1 fpe for 10 shots. The draw length 33" and pull was 20.7#. I shot one .38 cal. steel as this seems to be a favourite. I rarely shoot them but it does make a bench mark. I got 262 fps and 8.5 fpe. I only shot one as it didn't feel right, about like snapping an empty band. I only shot 5 .38 cal. lead for about the same reason. They felt better, and I like .38 lead because of the outstanding penetraton but my knuckles were stinging indication I needed more weight. They clocked 249 fps and gave 10.4 fpe. That set had about 200 shots on it, with fresh rubber it should do slightly better.


----------

